# New to the forum, few questions



## Clarence Harris (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello, Clarence here. just got a clean low milage Coachmen Mirada 300QB(31") class A. what is the fuel capacity on it? It has the Chevy workhorse chassis w/454 efi, allison trans. it needs front rotors, pads. all else is good with it. looking forward to hitting the road next spring.


----------

